# Fallout remover and rinseless wash



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've just picked up a new car from dagenham motors and noticed some small iron particles on the rear. The car is silver so they show up easier. 

Anyways I have all the products to fix this but my question is, does the fallout remover have to be rinsed with water or can I follow it with a 1BM of rinseless. 

I live in an apartment and have no access to running water in the car park area. 

My plan would be:

MEGS D114, BH KORROLSOL, 2nd 1BM MEGS D114, G3 CLAY MITT, AG SRP, AG HD WAX

Is this safe, or do I have to use a hose to rinse the korrolsol?

Regards


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It gets in all little tiny places so I'd say that a proper rinse is a must

Take it to a jet wash, cheap enough


----------

